# Surrogacy questions



## SallyPow (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi

We have had 9 failed ivf's (2 of which ended in an early miscarriage) and are wondering if surrogacy may be an option for us.  We initially needed IVF as both my Fallopian tubes are damaged due to surgery to remove my large intestine after having ulcerative colitis and I have an over active thyroid which is under control and raised thyroid antibodies.  We have tried intrilipids and blood thinners but still know success. 

We live in Cornwall and I'm curious if anybody has any experience of clinics that offer surrogacy that may be in the south west - i think bath And londons women's clinic Wales are our closest.

Do most people get their embryos frozen in advance of finding a surrogate because of the quarantine rules - we have routinely been tested for HIV over the last 4 years so I don't know if they would consider waiving this.  I presume a surrogate would prefer to work with a couple that already have frozen embryo's 

I am a little concerned that we would struggle to find a surrogate because we live right down in the south west and they may feel we are too far away.

Does anybody know if there is a surrogacy ******** group that I could join.

Thanks for reading.

Sal & Mart


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Sally - as you're doing host, on a practical level, the location of your clinic is going to be more important than where you actually live. I understand that it is possible, in some circumstances to move embryos between clinics, but this will mean extra costs and complications.

I believe that many IPs already have embryos 'on ice' before looking for a surrogate, but only you can make the choice to take this risk.


----------



## Hulkster_89 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, unsure of specific clinics but I am just starting the surrogacy process witth oour lovely surrogate. Some surrogates do prefer IPs to have embryos on ice ready to go but you can find surrogates who are willing to wait for the right match aswell. Also I know some clinics don't need a 6 month quarantine, this is a guidline alot use but not law therfore sme clinics don't do that Ive heard. There are good clinics abroad aswell that are alot cheaper than the uk even with flights and so on and dont require quarantine. Currently I know 4 surrogates pregnant after using an abroad clinic and 3 others planning to use it in the future so this coud be worth looking into. Best of luck


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi SallyPow

First of all i want to say that i am so sorry for your losses. 

I am a surrogate myself and as you can see from my signature we had transfer yesterday

There are secret ** groups i can add you too if you would like to PM me? These are amazing support groups and me and my IP's wouldn't be where we are now if it wasn't for them, as that is where we 'met'.

I know alot of surros and IP's who are very flexible and happy to travel long distances so please don't worry about where you live. You will probably be surprised to find out that there are surros alot closer to you than what you think - Mine are 3 hours drive away and its no problem at all for either of us. Some travel 9 hours on a plane, others live just around the corner from each other. Everyone's circumstances are different, so you choose what suits you best.

Like Hulkster said, alot of surros don't mind doing a fresh cycle, i certainly didn't! My ip's have created 10 frozen embryo's this time, so if these 2 aren't meant to be then we will try frozen next time.

I know of several matches going abroad for treatment as its half the price of treatment here in the UK, so that may be something for you to think about?

If you want to talk or know any specific questions, feel free to PM me and i'll help you best i can

Good luck and all the best  

xxx


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Sal and Mart

I'm so sorry to hear you've had such a difficult time and I reallly hope surrogacy works for you.

My practice has offices in the South West of England and I work with many people at all stages of the surrogacy process from all over the country and internationally.  Many are willing to travel and distance should not preclude you from having the family you want through surrogacy.

It is important to do your homework so you're clear about the process and the legal side too - do have a look at my specialist website and get in touch if 
I can be of any further help.

Best of luck

Louisa


----------



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

CARE Manchester do not have a quarantine period and we are doing a fresh transfer next month.  There may be some tests that you need to complete and those were what caused the longest delay. Whilst my situation is not the same of yours as long as your eggs are sound I would say that 'yes, why not you'.  Good luck!


----------



## SallyPow (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi cybermintz - thank you very much for your reply! Xxx

Hi Hulkster - thank you for your reply and I wish you all the best for your surrogate journey! Xxx

Hi Katie - thank you so much for your reply and I'm sure ill be asking you lots of questions over the coming weeks if you don't mind! Xxx

Hi Louise - thanks for your reply and I'll have a look at your website! Xxx

Kaosfusion - Thank you very much for your reply and I'm so sorry for all your losses, reading your story makes me wish I was better put together so that I could be a surrogate myself for others, I wish you all the very best with your surrogate journey! Xxx


----------



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi again!

You are welcome and thanks for acknowledging the losses....but don't feel bad.  I wish my body would get's it poop in order so that I could be a surrogate as well!  Anyways, just bear in mind that distance shouldn't be a problem, with surrogacy many couples do it abroad so having a clinic that is a distance away really shouldn't make it more awkward. If you want to know any info let me know but I am in the south and Manchester is a bit of a distance for me too but the clinic are expert and we have only had to do one trip so far and then another one for the transfer - simples (she says, rather convincingly)


----------

